# plunge base for trim router?



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Has anyone ever seen a plunge base of let's say a PC 7310? I know the Porter Cable doesn't but I have seen one on the old 310 from some other company.

Or do you know any other trim router that comes with a plunge base?

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dremel has one.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the one for the Dremel and the rotozip, the rotozip is almost a router....... 

I was talking to someone the other day and he said someone makes what I'm looking for but could not remember the name of the company........ So I guess I have to do a bit more searching.

I did find a reference to the 310 plunge but the cost was well prohibitive they are custom made and all AL. so that is not going to happen for me.

Thanks for the dremel idea anyway..... I also have the router table and vertical stand/drill press that work for very light routeing.......

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This got me to thinking that it wouldnt be too difficult to build a baseplate to attach a trim router to one of the old Portalign drill adapters. The motor would easily fit between the rods. A piece of plexiglass with a couple pieces of hardwood attached for the guide holes. Perhaps brass bushings to reduce wear? The Portalign has an adjustable depth stop, the guide rods can be set below the surface to act as alignment pins. What do you think?
Mike


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> This got me to thinking that it wouldnt be too difficult to build a baseplate to attach a trim router to one of the old Portalign drill adapters. The motor would easily fit between the rods. A piece of plexiglass with a couple pieces of hardwood attached for the guide holes. Perhaps brass bushings to reduce wear? The Portalign has an adjustable depth stop, the guide rods can be set below the surface to act as alignment pins. What do you think?
> Mike


 Add a couple of springs and you might have something....... Let me think on that for a while......

Ed


----------



## Neanderthal (Mar 14, 2005)

*small plunge router*

looking for a small plunge router /trimmer and ran accro st this http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...ls/102-6104089-3485707?v=glance&s=hi&n=228013
link sears has a spirle saw with a plunge -tilt base hope this helps


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Neanderthal said:


> looking for a small plunge router /trimmer and ran accro st this http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000223OE/qid=1113854338/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1_etk-tools/102-6104089-3485707?v=glance&s=hi&n=228013
> link sears has a spirle saw with a plunge -tilt base hope this helps


 Tried to find a store with on of these on display to see how it felt but they seem to want to keep this model in the box and display different one. Since the plunge action is what I want to feel it seems I'm out of luck.....

I did check a model out at the sears store..... did not care of it.

Now I have found a Trend T3 router in the Hartville Tool catalog, pg 141 item number 43154. Of course I have no way of seeing this in person or how this feels but the price looked good at $79.99. (US)

Anyone ever see this in a national chain store?

Ed


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Man I would sure like to find a way to use my PC 7310 for sign routing. A plunge base of some sort, clear plastic, would solve ALL my problems. At the moment I am driving myself crazy using a "sign making kit" I bought from Woodcrappers Supply. The weight of my router distorts it and I tear up the plastic templates. And the frame. It is a NIGHTMARE....and it cost me $40! Drat!


----------

